# Fujiwara Teruyasu Shop Visit - Tokyo



## bkim (Jan 29, 2019)

Not sure where to post this, but thought I'd share. I wanted to visit a knife shop while I was in Japan, and wasn’t sure who to go to. I saw Teruyasu Fujiwara was recommended, so I contacted them.

I was initially planning on just picking a knife or two, and was really curious about the workshop, so I shot an email and Gaku replied told me he would also let me try a smithing experience.

So here I was being guided by Fujiwara Teruyasu.







Pics of my knives, they look a lot better in person.

Paring Knife:






Santoku Knife





He also gave me the paper knife that he let me help make. This was a gift to me, it's rough and it's my job to finish it.







Overall it was a great experience, and if you have time and are in Tokyo, I’d really suggest emailing and checking it out.

Teru the resident Shiba Inu.





I’m pretty terrible at taking pictures, everything looks a lot better in person.

They engrave the knife for you with your name as well.


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks great! I envy your experience


----------



## bprescot (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm impressed! That sounds amazing, man. Out of curiosity, how good is your japanese that you were able to take knife-making instructions in real time? Or was the instruction in english?


----------



## bkim (Jan 29, 2019)

bprescot said:


> I'm impressed! That sounds amazing, man. Out of curiosity, how good is your japanese that you were able to take knife-making instructions in real time? Or was the instruction in english?



Gaku helped translate, my Japanese is horrible. It would definitely help to know Japanese, but what also helps is using a translator app (google translate, etc).

I didn't expect to do that either, I just thought I was going to see, but it was definitely a great experience.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 29, 2019)

That is fantastic! What a great experience. I always thought he was a great guy in our back and forth exchanges via email. Very Jovial and has quite the sense of humor.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 29, 2019)

One day. Hope before TF finally retires. Didn't know there was a shop dog. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 29, 2019)

I was just there weekend before last, but unfortunately was not able to try my hand at forging.


----------



## refcast (Jan 29, 2019)

The Fujiwara Teruyasu helping you forge, is he the younger one or the older one seen in all the pictures?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 29, 2019)

I think TF IV's son works at the factory outside Tokyo. The other guy is probably Gaku.


----------



## never mind (Jan 29, 2019)

Great post! Did you pick your own knives or they gave you the knives? Any more photos from the TF shop? Just curious! How about other kitchen knife stores...where else did you explore in Japan, if you don’t mind me asking? Thank you


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing especially the pics! Now that I know they have a shop dog, I'll definitely have to visit in the future!


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 30, 2019)

That must have been an amazing experience. I hope that I will be able to arrange something like that during my trip to Japan.


----------



## akafat (Jan 30, 2019)

Awesome experience, definitely will put that into my trip to Japan next year.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 30, 2019)

Highly recommended. Definitely not inexpensive knives, but can't say enough good things about the little Gyuto I brought home.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2019)

That sounds like a once-in-a-lifetime thing, man! Wow. Very cool!


----------



## Supraunleaded (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow, that's totally amazing! Hopefully I get to visit one day!


----------



## bkim (Feb 8, 2019)

refcast said:


> The Fujiwara Teruyasu helping you forge, is he the younger one or the older one seen in all the pictures?



He was the older one, as they said he's been doing this for 70 years.



never mind said:


> Great post! Did you pick your own knives or they gave you the knives? Any more photos from the TF shop? Just curious! How about other kitchen knife stores...where else did you explore in Japan, if you don’t mind me asking? Thank you



I picked the knives. I didn't really explore too many stores, but you see them around as long as you just walk around. There are plenty of places that I have seen though.

I sent to Kyoto and Yamagata as well. I didn't see anything in Yamagata, but I saw a few shops in Kyoto, I just looked didn't buy from them though as I was already going to go to Fujiwara Teruyasu's.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 8, 2019)

yamagata doesnt really have much in terms of knives (there's some, but not much)... depending on what part you'll be in, hit me up. I'm up there a lot.


----------



## nyc (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m heading to Tokyo in December (to catch U2). Thinking of heading to TF’s store. Does anyone know how the in-store prices compare with the online prices? Can he de-tax the VAT?


----------



## parbaked (Jun 20, 2019)

The prices in the store are a little lower than the online price because TF doesn't charge VAT to tourists and he they don't have to factor in the free shipping cost for the online store, but the differences is small, like < 5%...


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 20, 2019)

I didn’t get a “deal”. I’m pretty sure he removed VAT. The best advice I got was to look for something unique and high quality F&F if visiting in person, as prices are the same as you will find elsewhere. They did ship for free.


----------



## nyc (Jun 20, 2019)

5% is rather thin. To be honest, I was hoping it would be more. I guess the advantage is being able to choose the exact knife you want.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 20, 2019)

nyc said:


> 5% is rather thin. To be honest, I was hoping it would be more. I guess the advantage is being able to choose the exact knife you want.



Don't underestimate the value of choosing the exact knife you want. If you are doubtful about that, some googling about the perils of buying a TF sight unseen is in order.


----------



## nyc (Jun 20, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Don't underestimate the value of choosing the exact knife you want. If you are doubtful about that, some googling about the perils of buying a TF sight unseen is in order.


I have heard. What boggles the mind is the inconsistency especially given the pricing.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Well if its any comfort I've bought far more expensive knives with problematic inconsistencies. You'll have better F&F with Wa handled knives. Being able to visit the store you'll have plenty of examples to choose from and reject anything less than perfect. Definitely go for local sale only versions as they will be unique eg urushi Wa handle or Red Yo handle Denka.

Once you've handled a 'good' one, you'll be saying they're a total bargain. 

Say hi to the shop dog......


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 21, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Well if its any comfort I've bought far more expensive knives with problematic inconsistencies. You'll have better F&F with Wa handled knives. Being able to visit the store you'll have plenty of examples to choose from and reject anything less than perfect. Definitely go for local sale only versions as they will be unique eg urushi Wa handle or Red Yo handle Denka.
> 
> Once you've handled a 'good' one, you'll be saying they're a total bargain.
> 
> Say hi to the shop dog......


Stag horn western Denka for me


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 21, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Stag horn western Denka for me


Def very Ashi Hamono........


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 12, 2019)

bkim said:


> Teru the resident Shiba Inu.
> View attachment 47770


Gaku said Teru passed away in the Spring. Prob one of his last photos


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 12, 2019)

I’ll be there in 2 weeks. Wish me luck guys  Anyone remember if they accept card?

TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## parbaked (Oct 12, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Anyone remember if they accept card?
> TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF



They accept cards that work in Japan, but not all cards work in Japan.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Prob safe with visa or MC. Amex can be iffy


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 12, 2019)

I actually didn't have my amex cards not accepted anywhere in Japan. 

Orange County, California, on the other hand...


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Prob safe with visa or MC. Amex can be iffy


ok thats great, because if i remembered, Morihei didn't accept any kind of card there so you need to prepare cash, especially if you're forking out for a serious unicorn rock


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Inzite or Parbaked will know for sure, since they bought knives in the store.


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 13, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> I’ll be there in 2 weeks. Wish me luck guys  Anyone remember if they accept card?
> 
> TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF



You know what to do buddy.


----------



## bruce8088 (Oct 13, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> ok thats great, because if i remembered, Morihei didn't accept any kind of card there so you need to prepare cash, especially if you're forking out for a serious unicorn rock



morihei and tf both takes cards (visa/master).


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 13, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> You know what to do buddy.


Yup, 240 gyuto and 180 nakiri are calling to me. Denka of course


----------



## zizirex (Oct 13, 2019)

is it much cheaper to buy TF directly in their store? or it is the same price as what they sell online?


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 13, 2019)

zizirex said:


> is it much cheaper to buy TF directly in their store? or it is the same price as what they sell online?



I think it might be a little cheaper, but not that much.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 13, 2019)

zizirex said:


> is it much cheaper to buy TF directly in their store? or it is the same price as what they sell online?



As Todd said, the store price is a little bit cheaper than online, if you're a foreigner, because TF don't have to offer the free worldwide shipping. 

Final cost is a little more expensive for Japanese residents, because TF has to add VAT to the transaction.


----------



## nyc (Oct 13, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Yup, 240 gyuto and 180 nakiri are calling to me. Denka of course


Good luck with your purchase. Tell them another one of us will be heading their way first week December and to get ready a good batch for selection.


----------



## adam92 (Oct 15, 2019)

can i know the address ?

I want to visit them when i go to Japan


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 15, 2019)

adam92 said:


> can i know the address ?
> 
> I want to visit them when i go to Japan


https://www.teruyasu.net/company/

Here ya go


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

I think I am the luckiest guy alive. I had been corresponding with Gaku over mail for the past week and I was told there were no western handles for 240mm Denka and the ones coming out would be in 2 months time. But fortunately they pulled an unfinished blade out from storage and it will be fitted with a red handle, it’s the very last one. Also because it’s so raw, I told them I’ll do the finishing for the blade. So I’ve got a “perfect” Denka in my hands now that will be worked on my myself purely with Jnats 

If you don’t mind wa handles for your 240 Denka, it’s worth a trip there but personally I find western handles nicer and have better balance. FYI, this is for 240 western Denkas. I’m not sure of the stock of other knives.

I’ve got my picture taken with the legend himself and seen all the in-store only items including being first to see their special 150th anniversary stuff which IMO is finished to Shig or Tsukasa Hinoura levels. The old man can do it, it’s just that he doesn’t show off I guess.

BTW, I do think TF’s QC is getting better. I inspected 3 Denkas and 1 Maboroshi. All had really even grinds after running them through my credit card. No recurves and the blades were basically perfect. The quality of knives are defo getting better over the years.

Gaku wasn’t in store, but I was well taken care of by TF4 and Shutaro

TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 24, 2019)

@lemeneid congrats!! That looks like a lovely blade.

But you can't just mention the 150 year specials and not post any pictures of them  I don't think that's allowed here.

Did you handle any evony/ baffalo wa handles there? They just came back in stock on the website.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @lemeneid
> 
> But you can't just mention the 150 year specials and not post any pictures of them  I don't think that's allowed here.


Ditto


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 24, 2019)

Also a picture of the wa selection too pls


----------



## ashy2classy (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> I think I am the luckiest guy alive. I had been corresponding with Gaku over mail for the past week and I was told there were no western handles for 240mm Denka and the ones coming out would be in 2 months time. But fortunately they pulled an unfinished blade out from storage and it will be fitted with a red handle, it’s the very last one. Also because it’s so raw, I told them I’ll do the finishing for the blade. So I’ve got a “perfect” Denka in my hands now that will be worked on my myself purely with Jnats
> 
> If you don’t mind wa handles for your 240 Denka, it’s worth a trip there but personally I find western handles nicer and have better balance. FYI, this is for 240 western Denkas. I’m not sure of the stock of other knives.
> 
> ...


Dude that one looks perfect. So jealous!!!


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

In due time, trying to save my mobile data. I'm still recalling everything I've seen, but trust me, the stuff I saw is Shig Kitaeji level or even better, mirror polished damascus white#1 with shinogi with contrast in the cladding, urushi lacquered handles and saya in watetsu style.

@CiderBear I didn't manage to see any ebony handles there. But they have enough Wa to go around, that I can tell you, including urushi handles. Its the westerns that are going OOS. But I can assure you the knives are of awesome quality, so buy with confidence from them.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 24, 2019)

@lemeneid oh my, I'm drooling just reading that. When you get to wifi, please do share some of the fancy wa handle photos. Thank you!


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

BTW, I learned an American came in before me and left with a 210mm Denka, if you're here, do say hi


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> In due time, trying to save my mobile data. I'm still recalling everything I've seen, but trust me, the stuff I saw is Shig Kitaeji level or even better, mirror polished damascus white#1 with shinogi with contrast in the cladding, urushi lacquered handles and saya in watetsu style.


What is watetsu style?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2019)

These are the regular handles currently available @TF. The Ebony option is about $120


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Qapla' said:


> What is watetsu style?


I thought Watetsu was a particular type of iron cladding


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> BTW, I learned an American came in before me and left with a 210mm Denka, if you're here, do say hi



Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I missed you ...

I would agree that the quality of the 10 or so knives I looked at looked good. I ultimately went with a taller knife, wa handle, with finger notch.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 24, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I missed you ...
> 
> I ultimately went with a taller knife, wa handle, with finger notch.



Nice one Todd...sorry I won't make it to Tokyo this fall!!


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 24, 2019)

The lack of pictures in this thread is illegal @toddnmd @lemeneid


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Was that your first visit Todd? Did you get to see the 150th anniversary specials too?


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Was that your first visit Todd? Did you get to see the 150th anniversary specials too?


Don’t think so, I’m the first one he pulled out those knives for.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

Can’t show the mirror Damascus as I only shot a vid of that. But this one is nice too!


----------



## nyc (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> I think I am the luckiest guy alive. I had been corresponding with Gaku over mail for the past week and I was told there were no western handles for 240mm Denka and the ones coming out would be in 2 months time. But fortunately they pulled an unfinished blade out from storage and it will be fitted with a red handle, it’s the very last one. Also because it’s so raw, I told them I’ll do the finishing for the blade. So I’ve got a “perfect” Denka in my hands now that will be worked on my myself purely with Jnats
> 
> If you don’t mind wa handles for your 240 Denka, it’s worth a trip there but personally I find western handles nicer and have better balance. FYI, this is for 240 western Denkas. I’m not sure of the stock of other knives.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks perfect! Good to hear the QC is looking better. I did hear that the western 240s are OOS and won’t be available again for some months. Looks like I’ll have to keep my options open when I get there. Still I’m determined to pick up my first TF.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I missed you ...
> 
> I would agree that the quality of the 10 or so knives I looked at looked good. I ultimately went with a taller knife, wa handle, with finger notch.


Dude, you got a kickass 210 from what I heard. Did you also manage to get a pic with the old man?


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

nyc said:


> Congrats! Looks perfect! Good to hear the QC is looking better. I did hear that the western 240s are OOS and won’t be available again for some months. Looks like I’ll have to keep my options open when I get there. Still I’m determined to pick up my first TF.


When are you getting to Tokyo? The 240 westerns won’t be available for at least 2 months from what Shutaro told me. The Wa I saw were all good looking too if you’re ok with them!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Can’t show the mirror Damascus as I only shot a vid of that. But this one is nice too!View attachment 63362


Interesting. Is cladding reactive? Any gyuto, petty or suji anniversary knives? Are they just limited runs, one offs or customs?


----------



## nyc (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Can’t show the mirror Damascus as I only shot a vid of that. But this one is nice too!View attachment 63362


That’s insane.


lemeneid said:


> When are you getting to Tokyo? The 240 westerns won’t be available for at least 2 months from what Shutaro told me. The Wa I saw were all good looking too if you’re ok with them!


First week of December. Given the situation I’ve got to keep my options open. A Wa is great too really. A TF is a TF. So I’m looking forward to one!


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 24, 2019)

@lemeneid you're probably not doing it yet, but when you do finish your Denka with natural stones, please document the process and stones and finishes and stuff. I think it would be great to read that thread


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Interesting. Is cladding reactive? Any gyuto, petty or suji anniversary knives? Are they just limited runs, one offs or customs?


TF will update the website on that soon


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> TF will update the website on that soon


My checkout finger is feeling itchy already.


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 24, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @lemeneid you're probably not doing it yet, but when you do finish your Denka with natural stones, please document the process and stones and finishes and stuff. I think it would be great to read that thread


Pretty straightforward though if you ask me. If the bevels are even it’s easy. Knife is thin enough so I don’t need to go lower grit.

1k synth
Giant Aoto approx 4-6k
Shouhonyama approx 6-10k
Narutaki Awasedo approx 12-18k

then finish the bevel with a nice hazuya


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 25, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Can’t show the mirror Damascus as I only shot a vid of that. But this one is nice too!View attachment 63362


Wow


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 27, 2019)

Denka has arrived at my hotel. Knife was cleaned up a bit before being sent over. Perfect grind, eased spine, eased finger notch, distal taper, red handle, even cladding on both sides, friction fit saya. It looks even thinner than my Maboroshi right now.

To sum it up, please go to TF and get the full experience and get a knife which will fulfil all your desires!

TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 27, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> Denka has arrived at my hotel. Knife was cleaned up a bit before being sent over. Perfect grind, eased spine, eased finger notch, distal taper, red handle, even cladding on both sides, friction fit saya. It looks even thinner than my Maboroshi right now.
> 
> To sum it up, please go to TF and get the full experience and get a knife which will fulfil all your desires!
> 
> ...


Nice souvenir.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 27, 2019)

On some of his knives there is 5 characters in the kanji and some knives there is only two. Why?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 27, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> On some of his knives there is 5 characters in the kanji and some knives there is only two. Why?


Two characters on Nashiji line and five on the Mab or Denka. Some older knives from when TF IV was forging blades also carry an additional two characters for 'tou cou'


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 27, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> On some of his knives there is 5 characters in the kanji and some knives there is only two. Why?



The five characters in the pictures I've seen i nthe thread mean "Made by Teruyasu Fujiwara". Which one only had two?


----------



## parbaked (Oct 27, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> On some of his knives there is 5 characters in the kanji and some knives there is only two. Why?



The Nashiji line has two characters.
You can see the different kanji, on the three production lines, in this link:
https://www.teruyasu.net/products/gyuto.html


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 27, 2019)

I've seen several Nashiji with 5 characters too. One example I saved a few years ago when i first noticed.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 27, 2019)

The modern Nashiji only have two. Convention might have changed over the years


----------



## lemeneid (Nov 28, 2019)

Wasn't there someone who was going in November or December? How did it go?


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 25, 2020)

So, I went back to the shop last week. Picked up a yo-handled 210 Denka (slightly oversized, as is my preference, since I just can't stomach TF's huge price jump from 210 to 240). Sweet knife.

I had a good time chatting with Syutaro and Gaku. I had met Gaku on my first visit, but didn't realize who he was. We talked about a variety of things, and Gaku showed me some experimental hybrid (wood and resin) handles he's been working on recently.

During the conversation, I learned a few interesting things. I thought the master's name was TF IV. That's not his actual name. Turns out his actual last name is Watanabe. No, I am not making this up. 

I mentioned that there is a well-known maker(?)/vendor in Sanjo, Niigata, named Shinichi Watanabe, and showed them his website. They'd never heard of him. But Watanabe isn't a very unusual last name.

I also found out that Syutaro is the son of the master. The staff split their time between forging and working in the shop, so Syutaro is on a path to follow in his father's footsteps.


----------



## J.C (Feb 25, 2020)

toddnmd said:


> That's not his actual name. Turns out his actual last name is Watanabe. No, I am not making this up.


Is his middle name Mazaki? are we about to unveil the mystery of the century?


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 25, 2020)

toddnmd said:


> So, I went back to the shop last week. Picked up a yo-handled 210 Denka (slightly oversized, as is my preference, since I just can't stomach TF's huge price jump from 210 to 240). Sweet knife.
> 
> I had a good time chatting with Syutaro and Gaku. I had met Gaku on my first visit, but didn't realize who he was. We talked about a variety of things, and Gaku showed me some experimental hybrid (wood and resin) handles he's been working on recently.
> 
> ...


Shutaro looks nothing like his dad though.
TF4 has resting b1tch face.


----------



## nyc (Feb 25, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Shutaro looks nothing like his dad though.
> TF4 has resting b1tch face.



Lol! never thought of it that way, but now that you’ve mentioned it.


----------

